# snowblower smelling



## shark56

Hello, I was wondering if its normal for a Tecumseh engine to make your clothes smell like smoke really bad after snowblowing? I recently just did an engine rebuild hoping that this would help the engine to stop making my clothes reek of oil. I just want to be able to use it without worrying about 
taking a shower after every time I use it. Is this normal? If not, do you guys have any suggestions on what I can do? I just put in new pistion rings, a new piston, and the valve clearance on the valves are good.

Thanks!


----------



## guilateen02

Not at all. Or at least my wife or I haven't noticed. And she lets me know when I smell like oil or engine related scents. Just a few questions. Are you using a cab, is your muffler pointing towards you, and are you using the correct oil?Without excessive oil buring do to bad internals, or wrong oil, exhaust has to be the culprit.


----------



## shark56

I do not use a cab. The muffler is on the side of the engine and blows exhaust to the side. I am using 5w30 conventional oil. When I took the engine apart, I even removed any engine sludge and carbon deposits.


----------



## db130

I'm afraid that some Tecumseh engines are REALLY smelly.

I have one on a snowblower that runs superbly, but my clothes reek afterwards.


----------



## Padraig

I never noticed...but then I have always liked the smell of a gasoline engine.

Padraig


----------



## nwcove

you are working beside the exhaust....just a few feet away ! unless you can keep the muffler downwind, yer clothes will say youve been out running OPE. jmo


----------



## Edge

My Tec 5.5 hp, which runs excellent, makes my clothes smell. I am running stabilizer, so that my be some of the reason. Make sure that the choke is off completely. Maybe add a sheet metal baffle to direct the exhaust further to the side.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

If you just rebuilt it maybe it's just a matter of getting a few hours on it to let the rings seat and seal.

After about 5 hours you might want to dump the conventional and go with synthetic.


----------



## Blackfin

I had a two-stroke single-stage before the one I have now and got rid of it for this very reason: there's nothing worse than smelling strongly of oily 2-stroke exhaust after blowing out the driveway.

My little LH195SP Tec smells a bit but it's not nearly as bad as the oiler was. Perhaps the others are right: let it break in a bit or consider re-routing or diverting the exhaust in a different direction.


----------



## caddydaddy

The 5 HP TEC on my old Ariens is a stinky sucker as well. I use the same gas in my new Cub Cadet, and it doesn't smell as bad.


----------



## bad69cat

:dizzy::dizzy:Meh - I call it "eau de 2-stroke" a scent known to drive away the vermin -- er, ahem, ladies! You can train yourself to like the smell.... or try to lean out you carb adjustment a tad. Keep in mind that a rich carb is better than a lean one since to tend will overheat it. Try to get eh best balance you ca. Modern overhead valve machines are more efficient and don't tend to leave you with the awesome smell! :>P


----------



## sj701

Pretty much any older 2 cycle or L head design will have a little smell from the exhaust. If it bothers you move to a OHV design modern blower, which will have less exhaust odor.


----------



## DennisP

I agree, I HATED the smell of my older 2-cycle MTD Pro 21" single-stage. I put up with it for the first two years after we bought the house, then I went with a 2015 Cub Cadet 221LHP with a 208cc OHV motor. It was SOOO much better.

Being a "car guy" with a couple of high-hp cars, my family is normally used to me having something of an exhaust smell if I am out working on the cars/snowblowing/etc... But the same year I bought the house I finally put cats on the convertible and they quickly got used to me having almost none to no smell at all... When I went out last winter and used the single stage they all told me to go take a shower, please...

That was one of the reasons I knew the Tecumseh 9hp engine on my craftsman had to have a exhaust valve issue (it was stretched), since I would getting popping and it smelled bad and that was with a non-adjustable emissions carb. When I built the new 11hp engine for it, I ran it in and even with a fully adjustable carb on it (running richer than the non-adjustables would allow it), I had virtually no smell at all. It may not be as "clean" as the newer OHV engines on my 221LHP and my 524SWE, but it is far from what my previous 9hp engine had.

Honestly, for my use, I am not concerned about smell from the Tecumseh 11hp. And I fully expect the 9hp to go down in smell as well once I fix the exhaust valve issue and clean it all up. I am still contemplating if I want to run that one with a non-adjustable carb or not. Considering the carbs are pretty cheap now-a-days it seems foolish to even consider not running an adjustable.


----------

